# Ohio Deer Hunters Donate 58,500 Pounds of Venison to Local Food Banks



## Ohio News RSS

*COLUMBUS, OH * Ohio hunters donated 1,170 white-tailed deer to local food banks to benefit Ohioans in need during the 2013 hunting season, according to Farmers and Hunters Feeding the Hungry (FHFH) and the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------

